# Solved: microsoft teredo tunneling adapter has a driver problem



## cowoverthemoon

Not sure if "operating system" is the correct category for this problem--as I am a tech newbie--but here goes:

I was "cleaning up" my computer--to send it in for a hardware repair, and think I deleted some files I shouldn't have, as I am no longer able to print--get error that the printer is "offline.". I tried to restore the deleted files, but got error that certain folders could not be found (I guess the folder the file needs to be restored in?). Did troubleshooting on my printer and it is showing as fine; troubleshooted my computer and got "Microsoft Teredo tunneling adapter" error that states there is a "driver problem," troubleshooting software tired to fix the issue, but said it "failed." Searched the net to reinstall driver for the adapter, but told me to go through the "Driver Manager;" followed instructions, but was not successful.

Below is the info you requested, please let me know if you have additional questions. I appreciate your time, and patience (since I am not that tech savvy). You have been very helpful in the past--so grateful for your site!.

*Results of TSG SysInfo
*Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD E-350 Processor, AMD64 Family 20 Model 1 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3689 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, 384 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 286925 MB, Free - 228981 MB; D: Total - 14054 MB, Free - 1532 MB; E: Total - 4055 MB, Free - 11 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1611
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Mark1956

What is the hardware problem?

During your clean up did you use a Registry Cleaner?

Have you tried using System Restore to take it back before you started the clean up. Follow this guide System Restore


----------



## cowoverthemoon

The hardware problem is to get usb ports fixed--been a problem for a long time, but my warranty is up soon so I thought I'd get them fixed while I can. No, didn't use a Registry clean up. Will look into trying system restore; I hadn't thought of that. Will let you know how that goes.


----------



## Mark1956

Ok, just post again when you have some news.


----------



## cowoverthemoon

System restore successfully resolved the printing issue--which is great--so glad you suggested it; I am still getting the Teredo Tunneling error (see attachment). What would you suggest?


----------



## Mark1956

Ok, that is one problem solved. For the Teredo problem, follow this:

Click on Start, Control Panel and select Device Manager.
Click the tab next to Network Adapters to expand the list.
Click on View at the top of the Window and select Show hidden devices.
Do you see Teredo Tunelling Pseudo-Interface in the list with a yellow exclamation mark next to it or is it missing from the list? If it is there right click on it and select Properties, what does it say in the Device Status box?


----------



## cowoverthemoon

Thank you for your reply!

As per your instructions:

Yes, Teredo Tunelling was listed, and has a yellow exclamation mark next to it. When I clicked on properties the following appeared in the Device Status Box:

*This device cannot start. (Code 10)*

What would you suggest I do next?


----------



## Mark1956

Please follow these instructions and let me know the outcome:


Click on *Start*, type *cmd* into the Search box, a menu will pop up, right click on *cmd* at the top of the list and select *Run as Administrator*. If the *User Account Control* window appears click on *Yes*.
Type all of these commands (*very carefully*) one at a time and click on the *Enter* key on your keyboard after each one has been typed in. *You must copy the words exactly as shown here, one letter wrong and they won't function.*
*netsh*
*int teredo*
*set state disabled*
Leave the Command window open. Click on *Start*, *Control Panel*, *Device Manager*. Click on *View* and select *Show hidden Devices*.
Right click on *Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface* and select *Uninstall*.
Close the Device Manager and Control Panel. Back to the Command window, type these one at a time and click on the *Enter* key after each one is typed.
*netsh*
*int ipv6*
*set teredo client*
Close the Command window. 
Open *Device Manager* again, right click on *Network Adapters* and select *Scan for harware changes*, then click on *View* and select *Show Hidden Devices*.
You should now see the *Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface* entry back in place without the yellow exclamation mark.
Right click on *Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface* and select Properties, it should show that the device is working correctly in the Device Status box.


----------



## cowoverthemoon

It did not reappear after I did the steps; one thing to note, I'm not sure if the word "Pseudo" was in the name--might just have been "Teredo Tunneling Interface." Does that make a difference? Also, when I clicked "view hidden" many more items came up this time that were not there last time. Any idea why? Interestingly, I can still print, but since you know about these things I guess that doesn't surprise you. Do you want me to try the steps again--just to make sure I did it right (as you said it should be exact), or what course of action would you suggest? Will wait to hear from you again Oh Wise one. Thanks!


----------



## cowoverthemoon

One additional finding: no more warning (exclamation mark) near my computer in the devices box.


----------



## Mark1956

If you had entered the commands incorrectly you should have seen an error message so I would think you have done it correctly. Reboot the system and then look back into Device Manager, right click on Network Adapters and select 'Scan for hardware changes'. Click on View and select Show hidden devices, is it now showing when you expand the list for Network Adapters?



> One additional finding: no more warning (exclamation mark) near my computer in the devices box.


 Not sure what you mean, what devices box, or do you mean the Device Manager window. In the list there is an entry for Computer, not My computer, was there a warning there before and what did it relate to when you expanded the list. I didn't know anything about this issue .


----------



## cowoverthemoon

No still not there--strange, but I can print, and my computer no longer has the warning (exclamation mark) next to it--so I am no longer have any of the problems I had when I first started this thread. To try to clarify my last post:

I was referring to what I mentioned in my first post--that when I opened the "devices and printers" window (through control panel), I saw a yellow triangle with an exclamation sign (which is why I included the yellow triangle/exclamation mark icon in my first post) next to my computer (meaning simply that the computer belongs to Me--not that it is named/labeled "My Computer);" Seeing the exclamation mark prompted me to "troubleshoot"(right click and choose "troubleshoot") my computer--which is actually named "Laurel-HP" (my name, followed by the brand of my laptop). 

In any case, the yellow triangle with the exclamation sign is no longer showing up anywhere--not in the device manager (although the Microsoft Teredo Tunneling adapter is also not showing up), nor in "devices and printers." Should I be worried that the adapter is suddenly "lost?"


----------



## Mark1956

As long as your internet connection is not showing any problems then you should be good to go. The Teredo Tunelling is rarely used and in most systems it is never used, so if all is well you can forget about it.


----------

